# Avanza (mirtazapine)



## Jesse10.84 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi, i have been taking avanza for about 2 1/2- 3 months and have not noticed anything at all.. no side effects and no good effects.. nothing.. this drug is meant to take a while and apparantly it can take extra long in some people but i would have thought i would have felt something, if anything side effects.

Anyones thoughts on this drug or if they know much about it or how long it takes would be appreciated.

Also since im posting: i said this in the chat room the other day and until i typed it i didnt realise how much i think this:

Sometimes when i see someone like some ugly bum from the gutter with nothing, i think to my self.. I would give anything to swap places with him.. he may not have any food or any friends or somewhere warm to sleep but at least he feels, he can taste the cold in the winter and feel the breeze and the freshness of life.. just being alive is enough and feeling hungry and alone at least its real.. people say to me ahh you must be depressed and im like i wish i was depressed at least then i would be feeling something real.. I am a blank nobody and i am so envious of people that can do physical activity's.. like i go for a ride on my push bike and its like im a zombie same when im driving.. all the time really.

Any thoughts?? at least im not alone. *I wanna declair war on DP.*


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

mirtazapine is known as remeron here in the states. I took it for a long time. It helped me sleep and helped my panic disorder but was not good for DP. Bout all I can say about it.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I have been taking it for about 2 months as well. I was having trouble sleeping and the psych recommended it. Took half a tablet the first night, felt a little sleepy in about 15mins and then bang - I was out for 11 hours. That was amazing after only averaging about 5hrs and most of that time spent in bed was in fear. I still take it every night and I think it does help me sleep (avg ~ 61/2 - 7hrs) but I think it makes me dream a little strange but I can't tell for sure. For the last couple of weeks I have been taking a half tablet in the morning when I get to work. Again I'm not sure if it its doing much at all, it may just help me relax and ride out the little anxiety attacks I have through out the morning. I keep thinking I'll get off them but I don't know if I should just yet as it may well be helping with the anxiety. I'll give it another couple of months.


----------

